# What are the differences between the various forms of Lupron?



## Victoria2011 (Jun 29, 2010)

As part of my egg donation drug protocol with an overseas clinic, I've been given the choice of 1 of the 4 following drugs.

Leuprolide acetate 3.75mg depot injection (Lupron®, Lucrin®, Prostap®) x 1
OR
Leuprolide acetate 5mg/ml daily injection (Lupron®, Lucrin®) 2.8ml vial x 1
OR
Buserelin acetate 1mg/ml daily injection (Buserelin®) 5.5ml vial x 1
OR
Naferelin acetate 2mg/ml daily nasal spray (Synarel®) 60 dose bottle x 2


Is any one of these most common for egg donation?  

I am nervous to take all my Lupron in one shot - is this a common protocol?

Does any form have less side effects?

What are other advantages or disadvantages of each?

I have an appointment with a GYN to discuss these drugs in two weeks.  However, I know from my past experience with the GYNs at this hospital that they don't seem to know about fertility drugs.  Therefore, I am turning to you to help me as best you can so that I can have an informed discussion with her.

Thank you!

Victoria


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Victoria,

All these drugs do the same thing and are used to downregulate at the start of a cycle. They over-ride your own natural cycle and 'shut it down' thining the womb lining and leaving it ready to stimulate again.

Generally it is entirely dependant on the clinic as to which one they use and there is no one drug more commonly used than another. SOm ewomen may respond differently to them though, which is why people who cycle more then once can soemtimes change protocols to find the one that suits them best.

The trials that have been done comaring IVF drugs have not shown any significant difference between these differnet drusg so we can't say that any one of them id bestter than another (in terms of the population as a whole)

Sorry can't help anymore than this but there isn't any evidence to suggest that there is a difference between any of these so it all somes down to personal preference, whether you would prefer to self inject, use a nasal spray or get it over with in just one long lasting injection.

Hope appointment goes well   
Maz x


----------



## Victoria2011 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you for your reply.  I'll try to stop worrying about this so much!


----------

